# Good Natural Chews



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Even with raw feeding and daily brushing, I am waging an uphill battle with tartar and plaque. I think the component I'm missing are some good edible chews. I have chew toys and most of my dogs eat large chunks of meat during their meals, but I think I need to get these guys doing prolonged chew sessions (20 minutes or more) a few times a week.

I know there are a lot of great natural chews out there, but I'd love some suggestions from folks of the ones they've found the most successful. What I'm looking for in any chew I buy is:

* No chemicals or preservatives
* No 'bleeding' color or strong odor
* Animal based, no compressed starch chews
* Won't do much damage if chewed on my bed (because it inevitably will be)
* Lasts for at least 20 minutes and, ideally will last for a few days or more

What would you guys suggest?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Bully sticks tick all of those boxes to me. lol
Mine love them!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Bully sticks would be my first choice.

Antlers can be good. Some dogs love them, some not so much.

Himalayan chews - these are a rock hard cheese from yaks. Vigorous chewing barely makes a dent in them.

Dried pig snouts. I didn't think these would be very long lasting, but Brody can work on for a week before it starts to become too small and then I throw them away.

Lamb ears. These don't smell at all, are a good chew similar to rawhide in texture, and most dogs like them.

I recommend bestbullysticks.com as they have a great selection of natural chews and very good prices and customer service.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ostrich tendons are amazing and they get a really good brushing action


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, ostrich tendons are FABULOUS!!! Sarah sent us some with our SS from Kristi and they are definitely one of Brody's favorite chews. They are hard like a bully stick, but concentrated chewing 'frays' the end and it's like a little toothbrush with the fibers. Really neat! 

I don't think we can get them in the US though.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Ooooh Sarah, where can you get them from in the uk? My two would LOVE them!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Zoo plus but they're out of stock grrrrrrr so i got some ostrich meat ones will see what they're like!! 

Mine go mental for them literally can't cope when they see the bag lol 

Tracy kristi found some they were $10 for 1 rarrrr that's just ridiculous they sometimes have them on offer here I'll keep my eyes peeled


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We use Best Bully's as well. They've loved everything we've ever gotten them!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i think the ostrich tendons are back in stock towards the end of next week - hope so im on my last bag, mine love them too def their fave chew


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahaha chloe it's prob you and I who get them between us hahaha I've bought the meat ones they tried delivering today butbi didn't hear the door as I was blow drying the girls will see how those go down


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I dont think we can get bully sticks in Australia


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! I will do some shopping on Best Bully Sticks and keep an eye out in case any Ostrich Tendons make their way to the states!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! We'll be ordering some as soon as theyre in stock then!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i might try mine with the ostrich tendons too.
Mine dont bother with pigs ears and things like that at all.
I got some for Daisy's birthday and they chewed it cause was a novelty to start with, then after a few mins ignored them, so i never got them again.
Mine also love tripe sticks, but they dont last long. lol x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia wont chew her bullysticks now unless
I hold it for her as she has trouble.I hold it
till my hand and arm go numb!! She really
gets into it and you have to hold on!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Just had a look best bullies launched ostrich tendons earlier in the year I can't find the cost tho it says cost varies


----------



## TreeHillChis (Mar 4, 2010)

You can get Ostrich Tendons & other natural chews in the states from PetExtras.com
small ostrich tendons $3.90 ea.


----------

